# New VIA Skyline Dome route to Saguenay



## NS VIA Fan (May 4, 2018)

If you're in the Montreal area.....here's an opportunity for a Dome ride.

VIA has added a Skyline Dome to the Jonquiere train from May 18 to June 3 and from June 22 to July 3.

https://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/regional-trains/montreal-jonquiere

It's a scenic all day ride. Train departs Montreal combined with train to Senneterre and they split at Hervey Jct. Beyond Riviere-a-Pierre you're into a scenic wild area through river valleys and along lakes with camps and cottages where the train provides the only access.stopping just about anywhere.

Then you are out of the woods and into the Jonquiere-Chicoutimi area (pop 150,000) and the Saguenay Fjord.

https://www.sepaq.com/pq/sag/index.dot?language_id=1

You can return the next day on VIA or a bus (several each day) will get you to Quebec City in about 3 1/2 hours.

VIA has run Domes on these trains in the past. Here's a 'Park Car' at Hervey Jct. several years ago


----------



## railiner (May 4, 2018)

That looks like a great opportunity...you can ride the dome on regular coach fare?

The last time I went up that fjord was on a cruise ship....

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Anderson (May 4, 2018)

For some reason I thought this train regularly had a dome for food service? Or was that as of a few years ago?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 4, 2018)

Just did a sample booking and nothing about a special or extra fare to ride the dome so it appears it’s open to all.

A Dome has never been a regular feature on this train or its counterpart to Senneterre..... but VIA has run them occasionally on these routes.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 4, 2018)

Good stuff, wish I could be in the Great White North to ride it!

I also wish that Mr Anderson would see this and consider adding to the Amtrak Dome Fleet, and also using "Ocean View" on more of the "Scenic" LD Routes!


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 4, 2018)

There goes my charter I was going to operate. Just by putting a park car on that route in September. Oh well.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 4, 2018)

The town of Saguenay is one of the most memorable and pleasant places that I have visited. I did so on a cruise. The sailing to/from the town ranks among my favorite scenic cruise sights. The citizens were extremely welcoming.

VIA Rail adding an additional reason to visit this somewhat "out of the way" town is commendable. I wish cruise lines would "wise up" to the enjoyment that their guests would receive by adding some of the more "off the beaten path" ports that the St. Lawrence River region provides.


----------



## railiner (May 5, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> The town of Saguenay is one of the most memorable and pleasant places that I have visited. I did so on a cruise. The sailing to/from the town ranks among my favorite scenic cruise sights. The citizens were extremely welcoming.
> 
> VIA Rail adding an additional reason to visit this somewhat "out of the way" town is commendable. I wish cruise lines would "wise up" to the enjoyment that their guests would receive by adding some of the more "off the beaten path" ports that the St. Lawrence River region provides.


The cruise lines have been adding some interesting ports of call on Eastern Canada cruises...besides Montreal and Trois Rivieres, on the smaller cruise ships that can navigate the narrower part of the St. Lawrence upriver from Quebec City; some ships call at Baie-Comeau, Sept-Iles, Gaspe, down river. And if you like the Saguenay Fjord, you would probably like going up the Humber Arm fjord to Corner Brook, NL as well...


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 5, 2018)

railiner said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > The town of Saguenay is one of the most memorable and pleasant places that I have visited. I did so on a cruise. The sailing to/from the town ranks among my favorite scenic cruise sights. The citizens were extremely welcoming.
> ...



I have had the good fortune of sailing to Corner Brook and you are correct. Another lovely area. A cruise visit to Baie-Comeau was interesting and informative concerning their lumber industry past. And, Gaspe with a windy and cold visit to Perce Rock was worth my efforts as a tourist.


----------



## Palmetto (May 6, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> There goes my charter I was going to operate. Just by putting a park car on that route in September. Oh well.


How so? September wasn't mentioned in the operating range of dates.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 6, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > There goes my charter I was going to operate. Just by putting a park car on that route in September. Oh well.
> ...


I was going to offer a charter and charge 200 cad one way to ride. I can't do that now if VIA is allowing it for free select weeks.


----------



## railiner (May 6, 2018)

How's the scenery on the branch going to Senneterre?

I suppose not as interesting, or they might have run alternate trips on that route?


----------



## Anderson (May 6, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


As a sincere question: I thought VIA didn't "do" charters?


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 7, 2018)

Anderson said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


VIA does do chartered cars. And will do charter trains. And even will carry PVs but it has to meet different standards. And all writing inside the cars for emergency, electrical, and other things has to be both in French and English. Which is why you'll never see it happen.


----------



## railiner (May 8, 2018)

This looks like a good opportunity that I am going to take...before I choose a date...is anyone else planning on riding to Jonquiere?

I haven't decided yet whether I will take the train back, or go a different way...


----------

